# Winter Orchard for Wind Quintet



## Torkelburger

Performed by The Scirocco Winds of Houston.

I know the ending needed a little more work as it's a little abrupt but I was able to improve my orchestration skills a bit in the middle of the piece by breaking up the texture (duets, trios, quartets, instead of having all five players play--something I've struggled with in the past) and not overwrite. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Vasks

I don't think your ending is abrupt at all. It works. 

About the only thing that bothered me was the harsher dissonance used around the 1:00-1:16 minute area. It seems out of place.


----------



## Rhombic

I really enjoyed its playful and colourful harmonies, innocent-like in nature. Good work!


----------



## Composer Kid

I love this! Wind Quintet naturally have this fragile, playful sound... hard to explain but the timbres often remind me of a lonely but content exploration through a wooded path on a crisp Autumn morning... Haha. Anyway, I think you did an excellent job of conveying this. I especially loved the first minute. Reminiscent of Stravinsky, Hindemith, Debussy, but of course with a unique twist!

I do have to agree about the ending feeling a little bit abrupt. It might be worth revisiting and finding a slightly more creative approach to the ending. I only say this because I really enjoyed the rest! Currently on listen #2!


----------



## Pugg

Not my cup of tea.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Not my cup of tea.


Yeah, needed more vinegar for some

I quite liked it


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yeah, needed more vinegar for some
> 
> I quite liked it


I prefer lemon, try it.


----------



## Torkelburger

Composer Kid said:


> I love this! Wind Quintet naturally have this fragile, playful sound... hard to explain but the timbres often remind me of a lonely but content exploration through a wooded path on a crisp Autumn morning... Haha. Anyway, I think you did an excellent job of conveying this. I especially loved the first minute. Reminiscent of Stravinsky, Hindemith, Debussy, but of course with a unique twist!
> 
> I do have to agree about the ending feeling a little bit abrupt. It might be worth revisiting and finding a slightly more creative approach to the ending. I only say this because I really enjoyed the rest! Currently on listen #2!


Thank you, Composer Kid!


----------



## EdwardBast

Very nice Adam! I don't think the ending is abrupt (either). 

I especially like the oboe theme beginning around :37 (recapped in the fifth minute) and its contrast with the legato chordal phrases after it. The harmony in the latter gives the piquant dissonance in the otherwise staccato accompaniment a chance to breathe and us to savor it. 

I don't have anything critical to say, but: I found the recap of the oboe theme a high point and wondered if its return could be set off more prominently — maybe that's a performance question rather than a composition one? Not sure. The staccato chunk-chunking was on the verge of being too pervasive for me, but it is a short piece so not an issue.


----------



## Torkelburger

EdwardBast said:


> Very nice Adam! I don't think the ending is abrupt (either).
> 
> I especially like the oboe theme beginning around :37 (recapped in the fifth minute) and its contrast with the legato chordal phrases after it. The harmony in the latter gives the piquant dissonance in the otherwise staccato accompaniment a chance to breathe and us to savor it.
> 
> I don't have anything critical to say, but: I found the recap of the oboe theme a high point and wondered if its return could be set off more prominently - maybe that's a performance question rather than a composition one? Not sure. The staccato chunk-chunking was on the verge of being too pervasive for me, but it is a short piece so not an issue.


Thank you Edward!


----------

